# How big do you think he's gunna be?



## DexterMorgan (Nov 17, 2011)

My 11 week old Cockapoo weighs in at 5.8lb... Seems small to me but I could be wrong. How big do you think he could get? I have no info on the parents. Is 5.8 average for his age or did I get a little dude?!?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How much is that in kgs? If you know, my Poppy seems tiny! She is now almost 12 weeks, we had her weighed in the last couple of weeks & she weighed about 1.6kgs or something, but she is growing so quickly, you probbaly can't tell atm, time will give you a better indication on size x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you know what cross he is? i.e.american cocker, working or show cocker, toy or miniature poodle?

My Betty is one of the smaller dogs on her and she is and english working cocker crossed with a toy poodle and weighs 5.2kg which is 11.4pounds.

She got to 5.8 pounds at about 14 to 15 weeks.

So it sounds like your boy maybe one of the smaller ones but his size is by no means overly small for his age.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

5.8lb's is 2.5kg. Biscuit is the same age and weighed at 4.2kg today. He is a mix of american toy cockapoo/miniature poodle. I too asked at the vets if there was any way at this age of idea of eventual size but was told that there wasn't. I guess they all grow at different rates, although usually quite rapidly as a puppy.


----------



## teaberrie (Jun 20, 2011)

Is your cockapoo a toy mix? Mars weighed 4 lbs at 11 weeks. Weight can be relative though since Mars is skinnier then I would like. I still can't tell how big Mars will get, he's just 9 lbs now.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

That's the thing about cockapoos....there is huge variaty! 
Sounds like Dexter will be one of the smaller ones 

Vincent is 5kg at 17 weeks, and he was the runt of the litter!


----------

